
Ask HN: How do you measure traction? - max_
Besides Google Analytics, what tools do you use to measure stuff like DAU, LTV and Growth rate?
======
siquick
Mixpanel for tracking user actions and cohort analysis (useful for retention).

Hotjar for on-site surveys for NPS.

~~~
max_
Thanx!

